# Bikepacking ride reports



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

With the sentiment I keep reading here in the b-packing forum, I'm wondering if it doesn't make sense to have a dedicated report thread. A one-stop psyche portal. 

Sure, post your ride report in its own thread if you want, no matter. I think it's ultimately more useful to have a sort of compendium, but ocourse the main thing is to post up.

I'll go. Cheers...

Mike

*Three nights, two rivers, one creek*

I had heard ravings about the Willamette Valley, Oregon long enough, and I ran out of excuses to avoid driving up from SoCal for some bikepacking.

Since I am still refining trail-riding systems, I was looking for something not too committing (read: remote or long). I zeroed in on a section of the Three Rivers ride documented on bikepacking.net. A lollipop south out of Oakridge seemed an appealing chunk, with lots of waterways and renowned riverside trailage.

The gray line is part of the track posted at bikepacking.net:










Looked like a great combination of travel variety and options, with lots of water sources en route. At around 160 miles length, I could ride 40 miles a day and spend three nights out and have it done. The friendly staff at Mountain Mercantile aka Oakridge Bike Shop were kind enough to allow me to leave the car at their shop. Weather forecast looked fine. Go!

Gear, minus the 33L pack on my back. The pack was not even close to full, but was a tested piece of gear which made the cut. I had enough food for five days in a pinch.










I don't know how much my rig weighs as pictured. 26 lbs of bike + (guessing) 20+ lbs of baggage. Last year I loaded up for a longer (12 day) ride and started with my bike at 60 lbs and a 30 lb pack. I knew I had to lighten way up if I was to have fun on the singletrack, which there would be a lot of.

Paved shoulders, what a luxury coming from Cali.










Oregon green everywhere.










Middle Fork Trail on the Willamette River. Mountain biking, yea!





































I skipped the paved turnoff on the suggested route, opting for a more trail and forest road instead. I rode (and pushed) the Midde Fork Trail until the novelty wore thin. Then I bivouacked, satisfied with my 44 mile day. Next morning, I ground up a FS road that put me near the head of the Middle Fork and approaching the high elevation point of the ride.

This little guy didn't move as I rode closely by--check out my tire tracks. I wondered if he was sick or injured.










There were sure to be light auto traffic on this section south of Lake Timpanagos. Somewhat laborious work going uphill with a load; I tried not to think how much of this I was in for. Thankfully, as it was, not more than a couple miles.










Break time junction near the high point. Hey, see that beer can over right?...










Hell yes, I do! No care if warm. Drink.










Anyone who's read any of my climbing or ride reports probably can discern the overarching theme of...beer. Just this once, however, I thought I'd forego the beer topic. Alas. It was not to be. The Gift was given and, though warm, was cherished at the location of bestowal. Then I tooled on, where shortly afterward, I was greeted by two unopened Coors Light cans laying IN THE SNOW on the road. initially elated, I became suspicious. I assumed around the next corner would be an ice chest full of Lagunitas Maximus IPA with a hot, fishnet/garter-clad attendantette astride, waving me over to a nearby featherbed with a sign that has "$1500 an hour" scratched out and "free today" scrawled in below. See, it was all an evil ploy designed to derail me. To be safe, I stashed the coldies in my pack and plodded on.























































Oh, yes there were mosquitos.










Waking up on singletrack, a new one on me. An established site right on the trail.










I traveled only 29 miles that day, but I was smoked. Chock it up to the snow coverage and residual fatigue. The second day of any multi-day outing is usually the toughest; no sea legs yet and feeling the accumulative. The riding here on the North Umpqua was great but I sometimes struggled to keep my focus. Bivy now, make it up later.

Next day I finished the "Dread and Terror" segment of N. Umpqua and hit the highway for some R&R. I felt more than a little regret blowing by 21 miles of trail, but the el profile looked taxing and I was getting saturated with the unending HAB slopes on a trail that allegedly goes downhill. I hucked back into the woods for my last five miles of Umpqua, the Panther Segment, which brought me to Steamboat Creek where I would turn north. Steamboat Creek Road, a really nice country ride. Shared a creekside picnic bench that night with one million of my mosquito friends after a 48-mile effort.










"Road closed"...for autos.










Weather rolling through as I topped the final summit of the ride, nearly closing the loop. Just ahead is the Middle Fork of Willamette River drainage and the trail/road north to Oakridge.










Back at the car by 1pm after riding in drizzle for an hour. Good times. Cheers!


----------



## teamfour (Jan 15, 2012)

Great report. I can only hope to pull off a trip like that some day.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome trip, thanks for the report. 

Beer has yet to fall out of the sky for my trips, I'm jealous.


----------



## dp2315 (Aug 22, 2005)

Awesome pics and trip report, thanks for posting. I try and ride in oakridge or north umpqua every year, but this June i'm gonna try and do a similar trip to yours and hit both locations. thx again for the great pics/info.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the props, you guys, but let's see some reports!



Mike


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

*My first bikepacking trip from Fall of 2011*

A long distance(surely a relative term) bikepacking trip has been on my mind for about a year now. In no small part due to threads found here in the Passion forum, and various posts full of pictures and videos by mikesee and others like him. Doing it locally would keep this trip in my budget and timeframe. Unfortunately, we don't have mountains, but Florida still has a wide range of scenic views to enjoy. Large trails systems are hard to come by in this state as, finding single track over 20 miles long can be difficult, and only a handfull of places in the state can boast more; none of which are long enough for the adventure I was looking for... so I knew I'd be looking at double track, service roads, levee trails, and dirt roads for the distances I persued. Luckily, we have several parks in the state which can be used to work out these sorts of adventures including Apalachicola and Ocola National Forests. I chose the St Marks Wildlife Refuge for my first trip as it follows through alot of what makes Florida beautiful. Sandhills, pineforests, coastal lakes, sinkholes, springs, hardwood forests, marsh, beaches, rivers, and creeks run through this refuge which spans across the southside of Wakulla County, FL. The only downside to choosing the St Marks Wildlife Refuge is the fact that the three seperate tracts(Panacea, Wakulla, and St Marks) do not connect via trail, and you have to hop on pavement to connect them(and cross the major rivers - Wakulla and St Marks Rivers). The benefit would be I wouldn't have to pack food in, as there were places to eat on connecting roads.










I'm on a budget, but still managed to score a light packtent for $40 at Bass Pro Shop, and had a fairly light sleeping bag that I stuffed in a bag. My girlfriend sewed me up a frame bag that would handle a water bottle and a change of clothes. I carried a camelback with tools, a couple spare tubes(incase the tubeless sealant doesn't cut it), and some snacks. Strapped another water bottle to the pack on the back, mounted on a seatpost mounted rear rack(Topeac MTX). Temps were going to be between 55 and 75F throughout the trip, so exposure protection wasn't ranging much and tshirts and shorts were fine throughout the entire weekend.










I got alot of support from my girlfriend on this trip, including driving me out to the drop point for sunrise on Saturday morning. All the orange was no mistake, the Panacea and Wakulla Tracts get hunted, and while there weren't hunt dates during the weekend I was there, I didn't want to trust that the locals understood that.... My starting point was at a boat launch on the Ochlocknee River, more specifically on Roho Road. A half-mile of pavement brought me to my entry into the wildlife refuge.










Within a mile and a half of my ride, I had already spooked off a black bear. It was the only one I saw during the trip, but there were more around. The above were fresh tracks a few miles further into the trip.



















This is a fairly typical representation of the northside of the Panacea Tract, pineforest, sandhills, and sinkholes. Alot of these trails were covered in sandspurs a month ago, but I guess the seedlings had all finally dropped, because they weren't much of a problem at all on the trip.



















The southside of the Panacea Tract(south of Hwy 98), moves away from pineforests and lets loose into coastal marsh, and then beaches.



















Little more of the same.



















I made my way out of the Panacea Tract and headed to a food truck on the way to connecting back into the Wakulla Tract. It was suprisingly excellent.










The Wakulla Tract has is mostly composed of hardwood uplands and pineforests, but its crisscrossed with streams and creeks as well as a few springs and sinkholes. I also ran across an albino coyote, but it was far too skitish for me to snap a picture of...










Shepherd Spring, a second magnitude spring that feeds into Gander Bay.










Interesting little flower, berry thingy...










I jumped back on the highway, its the only crossing over the Wakulla and St Marks Rivers. Maybe one day I can look into a packraft and expand this type of adventure without pavement. This is the Wakulla River, which is springfed by several springs, including Wakulla Spring. Wakulla Spring is one of the largest springs in the world, the second largest 1st magnitude spring in Florida.










Another conveniently placed foodtruck for some BBQ dinner and off again. I also grabbed a few beers from a gas station and stuffed them in my camelback for later.










This is another springfed river, the St Marks River.










I camped at Newport Park, which is nestled along the St Marks River. I got there before sunset and setup the tent. The mosquito's were bad(FL state bird), but this weekend the real trouble came from the noseeums. They were friggin horrible and I retreated into the tent to enjoy my beer. 43 miles on Saturday, my longest single days ride to date. My legs were sore and my knees were killing me, but the beer cut the edge off nicely. I went to sleep around 7PM.










Sunrise on the St Marks happened around 6:30 and I slept right up to it(thats alot of sleep for me). The day promised to be far less overcast!










I hit the St Marks Tract of the St Marks Wildlife Refuge early and headed straight out to the former site of Port Leon, which is a historical port that was flooded over when a storm brought in an abnormally high tide. The community resettled on higher grounds and Newport was born.










Here's a shot of the river downstream of the Wakulla and St Marks confluence.



















The St Marks Tract is composed mostly of pineland forest, coastal wetlands, marsh, and levee trails.



















Saw hundreds of lizards out on Sunday, temps were closing in on 80F and they were enjoying a bit more of the warmer weather before "winter".










I saw bear, coyote, several deer, turkey, fox squirels, grey squirels, eagles, hawks, herons, egrets, snakes, and many other types of birds; but none as photogenic as this little buck. He walked within 10' of me while I was snapping a pic of a gator off to the side of the trail.



















I crossed over the Pinhook river and headed east a few more miles before my turnaround point. The FL trail continues east as a footpath, no bikes. I turned back and headed south to my pickup point(St Marks Lighthouse).










Typical coastal wetlands and levee trail.




























My camera battery died shortly after this... so I don't have a photo of the lighthouse from this particular trip. The PnS I was using was nice and compact, but I sure missed the flexibility and control I have with my dSLRs. I need to save up for one of the EVIL cameras.

Here's one of my past shots of the St Marks Lighthouse, a nice site to end an 83 mile trip.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Sweet ride! Very nice report, too. Congrats on getting both done in fine style. Props due to the girlfriend as well.

:thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## fausto93 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm not sure where my next trip will be, but, i definitely would like to see a food truck there!!! great report!!


----------



## fausto93 (Mar 13, 2007)

How do you know the gators won't eat you in the middle of the night? Is it that you're far enough from the water's edge?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

SuPrBuGmAn said:


> Interesting little flower, berry thingy...


PLANTS Profile for Euonymus americanus (bursting-heart) | USDA PLANTS



>


PLANTS Profile for Andropogon glomeratus (bushy bluestem) | USDA PLANTS

I don't think putting a bunch of trip reports into one thread is a good idea. I think we should just make a new thread for each new trip report. we don't put ride reports in the same thread in Passion, do we?


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

*Links in a trip report index sticky*



NateHawk said:


> I don't think putting a bunch of trip reports into one thread is a good idea. I think we should just make a new thread for each new trip report. we don't put ride reports in the same thread in Passion, do we?


I agree, however an index thread would still be a really good idea. Threads fall to the back and are hard to find, but if there were a trip reports sticky thread for _LINKS ONLY_ to the individual trip report thread, it seems that would work quite well.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

fausto93 said:


> How do you know the gators won't eat you in the middle of the night? Is it that you're far enough from the water's edge?


I didn't camp by any clusters of them and I slept in a tent, which I think would keep me off the radar from any random passerby gators.



NateHawk said:


> PLANTS Profile for Euonymus americanus (bursting-heart) | USDA PLANTS
> 
> PLANTS Profile for Andropogon glomeratus (bushy bluestem) | USDA PLANTS
> 
> I don't think putting a bunch of trip reports into one thread is a good idea. I think we should just make a new thread for each new trip report. we don't put ride reports in the same thread in Passion, do we?


Thanks for the plant links, good to know the names of some of these things 

I also agree that a single thread with all the ride reports might not be the best idea(although I'll obviously play along). Seems as though reports will get lost in the mix as the thread becomes more populated.

My report has its own thread, can be viewed here http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-...s-panhandle-bikepacking-chronical-740786.html

There was also a thread in the passion forum(and appropriate regional forum). My first trip had me pretty pumped up, so I post-whored it all over...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

SuPrBuGmAn said:


> I didn't camp by any clusters of them and I slept in a tent, which I think would keep me off the radar from any random passerby gators.
> 
> Thanks for the plant links, good to know the names of some of these things
> 
> ...


Earlier in your post you said this:



> Alot of these trails were covered in sandspurs a month ago, but I guess the seedlings had all finally dropped, because they weren't much of a problem at all on the trip.


Are you talking about these?










PLANTS Profile for Cenchrus spinifex (coastal sandbur) | USDA PLANTS


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> Are you talking about these?
> 
> PLANTS Profile for Cenchrus spinifex (coastal sandbur) | USDA PLANTS


Yeah, coastal sandspurs are exactly the little bastards I had come across a few weeks previous to my trip while verifying my route.



















Contrary to what some will say, they *WILL* puncture through a tire/tube. I hadn't freshened up my sealant when I first started scoping the area out for a good route, and ended up flatting out both wheels. No issues with fresh stans. I have a friend who insists on riding steel radial tires with tubes, and he flats out regularly when the sandburs are out... gnarly buggers.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've been fighting those in my yard here in Texas. Unfortunately, they're a grass and so most broadleaf herbicides for lawns don't kill them, which really increases the workload to deal with them. 

I haven't flatted from them before, though. Maybe your Florida ones are even more gnarly. I've plucked plenty out of my tires of my commuter and still haven't punctured those tires on them yet.

Worst part about them, IMO, is that the spines are barbed and have a tendency to break off in your skin. They get infected easily when that happens. One of my dogs is pretty good at pulling them out of his own paws, and he always does it on the carpeted portions of my floor, and then the damn things wind up in my own feet.


----------



## Jiff24 (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks like a great ride! Nice report and pictures.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

She&I said:


>


What is the bag on the back of your seat called?


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> Worst part about them, IMO, is that the spines are barbed and have a tendency to break off in your skin.


Believe me, I know! :madmax:


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Bill in Houston said:


> What is the bag on the back of your seat called?


seatbag


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

SuPrBuGmAn said:


> seatbag


ah. tricky. thanks.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry dude, you kinda set yourself up there


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

SuPrBuGmAn said:


> Sorry dude, you kinda set yourself up there




Umm, so I looked at Nashbar, and there was nothing that big. I think the biggest seatbag was 60 cubic inches, which is about the size of a sandwich, if I understand what a cubic inch is... Any tips on where else to look?

OR

Why not strap a regular smallish duffle onto something like this?
Ascent Seatpost Rack with Quick Release - Normal Shipping Ground


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Bill:

Cyclosource: Carousel Design Works Escape Pod Saddle Pack (Medium)

Mike


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Bill in Houston,

If you're riding a double sus bike, here's another option;

Tour rack | Top | Freeload

Do a Google images search on them as well.

Al


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Bill in Houston said:


> Umm, so I looked at Nashbar, and there was nothing that big. I think the biggest seatbag was 60 cubic inches, which is about the size of a sandwich, if I understand what a cubic inch is... Any tips on where else to look?
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


I use a Topeak MTX very similar to that, bought off Price Point.

The seatbags are typically lighter, which is preffered.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Ah, very good. Thanks for those links. Lighter, plus they just look cool... 

Suprbugman, did you ever have problems with the Topeak MTX swinging out to the side or otherwise misbehaving?


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

SuPrBuGmAn said:


> Nope


Cool. Given the price diffference, I suspect I'll be starting with something like that. Now it's just time to actually plan a trip, and stop just talking about it.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

In the Northeast I've been exploring the ADKs and some quick overnight opportunities:

ADKs:
ADK Bikepacking « littlecircles


IMAG3788 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Overnight:
Fall Bikepacking « littlecircles


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr

It means dirt road, pave, some trail, some double track.
More to explore in the ADKs. I have a few longer routes sketched out with snomo, truck trail, and MTB trail, connected with pave and dirt.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

...


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

A overnighter with a fatbike in Finland a few days ago.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to photograph, write up and post, Peter. Beautiful visuals and not too long-winded. Keep up the great work.

Mike


----------



## švajnundpig (Dec 1, 2011)

I hope that I will one day go on these kinds of adventures. It looks great!


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

She&I said:


> Thanks for taking the time to photograph, write up and post, Peter. Beautiful visuals and not too long-winded. Keep up the great work.
> 
> Mike


Thanks!


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's one from last year: Great Divide shakedown

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Odii (Jun 19, 2011)

Mike, you are my hero! that writeup is awesome!


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Outsider,
awesome post here and on your blog. But what the hell was going on with your toes?!! I love the photo with the ski, snowshoe and fat bike tracks. People are getting out there, one way or the other. That's a good thing.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

greenwater said:


> Outsider,
> awesome post here and on your blog. But what the hell was going on with your toes?!! I love the photo with the ski, snowshoe and fat bike tracks. People are getting out there, one way or the other. That's a good thing.


I manage to get a frostbite on my toes a month ago and the healing is slow. It is a good thing that people get out there, whether on bike, skis or something else. There is still room for more people there.


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

" Here's one from last year: Great Divide shakedown"

Mike, Just read this, well done. :thumbsup:

The real ride started when you started winging it.....

Do your self a favour, jump on the net and buy yourself one of these;
Lifesaver Bottle - Portable Water Filter Bottle

Seriously,you won't regret it. I use one and wouldn't be without it. That dirty old puddle pic you took would be totaly clear safe drinking water. It has a unique filter system so you don't end up with the problem of your filter you tossed out. I've been through all that as well. The cattle water would also be safe, sweet drinking water. It won't do salty water though.

BTW, some of that country looks so much like OZ, it's uncanny. 

Al


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks, Odii and alan 

And thanks for that purification tip, alan. That looks like a very useful piece to have aboard.

Same back-country, different continent, hehe. I was in Brisbane last year and swore I was in Boston until I saw an iguana walking down the sidewalk :eekster:

Mike


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

I won't repost my whole write up here..... but here's a link to the NV forum where I originally posted it.

http://forums.mtbr.com/nevada/potosi-70-a-745829.html


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

A short video from the overnighter two weeks ago.


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Outsider, well done, nice little video.

Al


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Outsider,
awesome video! I love the different camera perspectives and transitions. I like the scenes where you are just barely making it across the crust. It gives the viewer insight into the actual conditions. You made freezing your butt off look fun!

Greenwater

Bedrock bags


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for the encouraging words. I'm pretty much still a beginner when it comes to video filming, but one of my goals for this year is learn (a lot) more about the matter.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

great vid, outsider. thanks for editng and posting.


----------



## fleetwood (Apr 1, 2009)

She&I said:


> Bill:
> 
> Cyclosource: Carousel Design Works Escape Pod Saddle Pack (Medium)
> 
> Mike


Did you have any issues when the rear suspension compressed?


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

fleetwood said:


> Did you have any issues when the rear suspension compressed?


For one ride I added a fanny pack underneath that bag and it did rub a time or thrice. Just with the pack, no wheel contact issues.

PS: Outsider: Super work on your video...inspiring!

Mike


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

St Marks Wildlife Refuge Fall of 2011 bikepacking report can be found here http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-...s-panhandle-bikepacking-chronical-740786.html

Apalachicola National Forest Spring of 2012 bikepacking report can be found here http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-...-natl-forest-may-2012-trip-report-788172.html


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

A three-night bikepacking trip a few days ago to check out the transition from spring to summer.


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice shots Outsider! I enjoyed your write up on your blog as well. Thanks.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Did a little gear testing trip last night. My wife and I left around 9:30 PM, did a short ride up behind our house, set up camp and spent the night.

I wanted to test out my new Porcelain Rocket bags:


Bikepacking Surface by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr

After an uphill pedal we set up camp near the remains of this old cabin:


Doing the NYT crossword before bed by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr


Hidden Lakes overnight by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr

This was taken well after 10 PM and still plenty of sunlight.


10:00 PM sun by Anthony DeLorenzo, on Flickr

It ended up being a pretty cold night, going down to -1 C. I ended up using a flimsy, freebie sleeping bag that is so thin you can see easily light through it. I'm waiting for a new bag to arrive, and I grabbed it because it is light but I wish I'd crammed in a bigger, heaver bag.

Sierra was pretty cold as well so we got up at 6:00, fired up some coffee and then rode home (all downhill) for a nice breakfast.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

A video from a bikepacking outing in the middle of May.






May Days from Peter Nylund on Vimeo.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

*Quiomene Wildlife Area WA.*

Here's a couple vids from a trip in the Quilomene Wildlife Area of Washington State we took a couple weeks ago. No huge milage to report here... only about 30 miles total, but lot's of fun. We also spent quite a bit of time off the bikes and hiking around. This was a re-con/re-visit trip to an area we used to go to once a year back in the '80's & '90's. Many routes have since been closed to motor vehicles but are (for now anyway) still open to bikes. When the dams were put in on the Columbia River, many homesteads & such were cut off and much of the land reverted to the state eventually becoming Department of Fish & Wildlife land. Not a good place to find groomed single track or even maintained routes as the routes that have been closed to motor vehicles are purposely unmaintained to keep the numbers of travelers in the more remote reaches down. They don't even allow brush cutting on the trails. The upside is that the closed routes remain open (like I say, for now anyway) to bicycles and we can push on through if we desire. In part 2 we travel up the Brushy Creek, Where we haven't been in over 10 years. It was open to vehicles back then and the Jeeper's kept it somewhat cleared. It's now grown over pretty well, at the lower reaches anyway... hard to find the old road bed in many spots. Cool thing is, once your up the canyon a ways, it's like a desert wilderness except bikes are legal. Still some remnants of the old homesteads including old orchards & etc...

Part one:





Part two:


----------



## fleetwood (Apr 1, 2009)

Outsider said:


> A video from a bikepacking outing in the middle of May.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. What camera do you use?


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

fleetwood said:


> Very nice. What camera do you use?


Thanks. I'm using the Panasonic GH2, which is an excellent video camera and a good still camera. I wrote some impressions about it here. For the time lapse I used my old, but still fine compact camera Canon S90.


----------

